# New Video - Bracelet turning



## majorbdk (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just posted a new video on YouTube. 

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/Hf-qCEv-EBg [/video]

Short video on how I turn bracelets.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting this Brian. Imbedded it for you.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for posting this Brian. Imbedded it for you.


I like this. I will have to try and make one for the wife.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2012)

majorbdk said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just posted a new video on YouTube.
> 
> [video=youtube]http://youtu.be/Hf-qCEv-EBg [/video]
> ...



Ooops replied to the wrong person.


----------



## elnino (Dec 20, 2012)

Great video i need to make a few of these!

great info on sizes too.


----------

